# Eurocut und Pcut CT-1200 Scheidplotter



## udo-www (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo....

ich hab da mal ein ganz spezielles Problem.

... zu welchem Schneidplotter ist der PCUT CT-1200 kompatibel?




Danke im Voraus...

udo-www


----------



## dwsklee (25. März 2004)

*Schneideplotter*

Denke fast zu allen gängigen Schneideplottern


----------



## amann-werbung (15. Dezember 2006)

udo-www hat gesagt.:


> Hallo....
> 
> ich hab da mal ein ganz spezielles Problem.
> 
> ...


Hallo,



nicht ganz einfach,

vom Gehäuse her ein Mimaki/Roland

wir haben heute mit einem der Importeure 2 Geräte ausprobiert mit Eurocut und anderen geläufigen Ansteuerungen, ohne Erfolg.
Wir Haben die Herstellerin gebeten g-code oder hpgl parameter zu senden
dann schreiben wir den Treiber selbst.

Einer der Importeure von KingCut und pCut war heute bei uns.

Grüße


Jens Amann

amann-vertrieb@arcor.de
Tel. 06021414068


----------



## amann-werbung (15. Dezember 2006)

udo-www hat gesagt.:


> Hallo....
> 
> ich hab da mal ein ganz spezielles Problem.
> 
> ...


CG60 und diverse Summa/Roland Treiber haben wir versucht. Ohne Erfolg!
Der Aufbau von diesem Plotter ist ca 15 jahre alt, d.h. aber nicht schlecht!
Er hat keine Nullpunkt und Matrialerkennung (Breite).
Die Mitgelieferte Software passt gut auch mit der Erkennung von RS232 und usb.
Preiswerte vom Preis her sehr komfortable Ansteuerung.
Workflow für einen gut gehenden Werbetechniker = Katastrophe!

Wenn Sie uns kontakieren wollen, bitte Tel 06021414068 oder email amann-vertrieb@arcor.de

dieses Forum betrete ich gelegentlich in der Freizeit


----------



## amann-werbung (15. Dezember 2006)

dwsklee hat gesagt.:


> Denke fast zu allen gängigen Schneideplottern


Hallo,

haben Sie Erfahrungen, welcher funkioniert?

Wir freuen uns über Ihre Erfahung

Grüße

Jens Amann


----------

